# Is she preggers?



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I posted this in the mini section, too as I was not sire where to put it.

Does she look bigger from last month? When do you think she will kid?

Here are the pics from last month...






Here are the pics from this morning...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder has grown quite a bit, but udders can't always be a sure sign of when they will kid. Some goats get uddered up a month before, some only an hour before.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's definately preggers, any idea on a breeding date? She could still have a month or at least 2 weeks to go....and BTW...the udder on a pygmy about to give birth is enormous for their squat little bodies!!


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

no, I have absolutely no idea on the breeding date, I got her from the feed store and they did not tell me she was preggo


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I bought her about 4 months ago


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Then I would give her a week or two, that udder has definately increased, all of my does got their udders made..noticeable change...in that time and they filled them any where from 2 hours to a day before they kidded. So I would suggest that you should be watching for signs of labor in the next 2 weeks. And try not too worry too much...there are lots of us here to give support!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup she has grown a little very close to kidding - I say with in the month. THe two week mark Liz gave is a good gage because that way you don't start worrying and waiting to early.


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Her ligaments have been very mushy for the past few days... I am also worried that the babies are going to come when I am not there and will get chilled.... I have a barrel for the babies shelter, but is that enough for those Texas winters?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

she has a shed, right? they should be fine sheltering in there if it's well strawed.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

YES, She is sure Prego. The question is, Have you given her a CDT yet? She should have it 2-6 weeks before she kids. If you were to give her one today, and she kids in less then two weeks, that just means that the baby will need a 2CCshot at 2 weeks, then 4 weeks from that date, and another one 4 weeks from then. I would for sure get her a CDT NOW.


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Why does she need the CDT shot?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally don't vaccinate my goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CDT is for overeating disease and tetanous. I see it as optional. and if you do chose to give it then 2 weeks before her due date is the usual timing for it.


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I have never vaccinated my goats, even the pregnant ones.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you've never vaccinated then don't worry about it, I would however make sure that you dip the cords in Gentle Iodine for prevention against navel ill.
And as a precaution against tetanus if there shoulds be any bucklings that you would have castrated to give the tetanus antitoxin.
Remember that not everyone practices the same herd management and if not vaccinating works for you, thats great, you are not alone in that choice as there are others who don't also.


----------

